# Paris : AE 2005 : la bouffe exceptionnelle du 22...



## golf (7 Septembre 2005)

*Apple Expo 2005

Et si les Franciliens accueillaient nos visiteurs !*​


----------



## golf (7 Septembre 2005)

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005
A partir de 19h30*​





- golf
-






-





-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Freelancer (7 Septembre 2005)

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005
A partir de 19h30*​





- golf
- freelancer
-






-





-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2005)

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005
A partir de 19h30*​





- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
-






-





-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (7 Septembre 2005)

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005
A partir de 19h30*​





- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
-






- Taho! : Pitin©, Pitin©, Pitin©, je me tâte, entre une bouffe vendredi soir, mon père à la Villette et ma phobie du métro passé 21h... Je viendrais sans doute au moins boire un coup





-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Pitin©, Pitin©, Pitin©, je me tâte, entre une bouffe vendredi soir, mon père à la Villette et ma phobie du métro passé 21h... Je viendrais sans doute au moins boire un coup



arrfff©  c'est *offrir* un coup pour arroser ta promotion  :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (7 Septembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> arrfff©  c'est *offrir* un coup pour arroser ta promotion  :rateau:


J'avais pas vu la chose dans cet ordre là


----------



## golf (7 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> - Taho! : Pitin©, Pitin©, Pitin©, je me tâte, entre une bouffe vendredi soir, mon père à la Villette et ma phobie du métro passé 21h... Je viendrais sans doute au moins boire un coup


On devrait pouvoir te trouver voiture blindée et gardes du corps pour te raccompagner


----------



## Grug (7 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> *Jeudi 22 septembre 2005
> A partir de 19h30*[/center]
> 
> 
> ...



y'a des piliers


----------



## Stargazer (7 Septembre 2005)

Oui papilancer est la nouvelle addition aux deux anciens ...


----------



## Freelancer (7 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui papilancer est la nouvelle addition aux deux anciens ...



jeune con, va ©


----------



## Adrienhb (7 Septembre 2005)

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005*
*A partir de 19h30*​







- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
-






- Taho! : Pitin©, Pitin©, Pitin©, je me tâte, entre une bouffe vendredi soir, mon père à la Villette et ma phobie du métro passé 21h... Je viendrais sans doute au moins boire un coup
 - Adrienhb
-





-




_________________________________________

Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Adrienhb (7 Septembre 2005)

On peut en savoir plus sur le resto (type de cuisine, prix, etc)?
Maaarchi!!!

A.


----------



## Cillian (7 Septembre 2005)

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005*
*A partir de 19h30*​







- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- 






- Taho! : Pitin©, Pitin©, Pitin©, je me tâte, entre une bouffe vendredi soir, mon père à la Villette et ma phobie du métro passé 21h... Je viendrais sans doute au moins boire un coup
 - Adrienhb
-





-




_________________________________________

Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Septembre 2005)

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005*
*A partir de 19h30*​ 







- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
-  






- Taho! : Pitin©, Pitin©, Pitin©, je me tâte, entre une bouffe vendredi soir, mon père à la Villette et ma phobie du métro passé 21h... Je viendrais sans doute au moins boire un coup
 - Adrienhb
-





-




_________________________________________

Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Grug (7 Septembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> On peut en savoir plus sur le resto (type de cuisine, prix, etc)?
> Maaarchi!!!
> 
> A.


 testé lors de la bouffe du mois de juin (je crois)

bonne bouffe, prix raisonnable (sauf pour le dernier qui paye les suppléments bière de mackie), on y tient nombreux, Malow et jahrom y font piliers.


----------



## yvos (7 Septembre 2005)

z'arrêtent pas de faire des bouffes les parigo!


----------



## jahrom (7 Septembre 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ...Malow et jahrom y font piliers.



En fait c'est presque ça, sauf que je fais pilier de Malow qui fait pilier du bar....

:love::love:


----------



## Taho! (7 Septembre 2005)

Parisianisme aigu


----------



## golf (7 Septembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> On peut en savoir plus sur le resto (type de cuisine, prix, etc)?
> Maaarchi!!!


On t'en pose des questions, nous  :rateau:


----------



## golf (7 Septembre 2005)

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005*
*A partir de 19h30*​ 





- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
-  






- Taho! 
- Adrienhb
-





-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Parisianisme aigu





Pour remédier à la situation, il faudrait qu'au moins quelques personnes de province ou de l'étranger nous rejoignent. 
Si un Grenoblois confirmait son inscription, par exemple, ce serait déjà un très bon début!


----------



## WebOliver (8 Septembre 2005)

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005*
*A partir de 19h30*​ 





- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
-  






- Taho! 
- Adrienhb
- WebO





-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (8 Septembre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Pour remédier à la situation, il faudrait qu'au moins quelques personnes de province ou de l'étranger nous rejoignent.
> Si un Grenoblois confirmait son inscription, par exemple, ce serait déjà un très bon début!


Une fois sur l'expo, il vous restera deux jours pour me convaincre !


----------



## teo (8 Septembre 2005)

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005*
*A partir de 19h30*​ 





- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- Teo






- Taho! 
- Adrienhb
- WebO





-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​

Bon, je m'inscris ici... ça va me faire une de ces semaines !

Et *Bronco Sauvage* ! Tu viens !
Je te ramènerai au Paddock moi-même en tacos s"il le faut ! De toute façon, à l'heure où on rentrera y'aura plus de métro  

Eh WebO, tu viens aussi, on a des trucs à faire ensemble... référence à tu sais quoi... en plus le restau est sympa 

Adrienhb: on essaie pas de filer en douce...inscrit, hop, obligé de venir, c'est comme ça que ça se passe... pire que la Légion


----------



## Adrienhb (8 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Adrienhb: on essaie pas de filer en douce...inscrit, hop, obligé de venir, c'est comme ça que ça se passe... pire que la Légion





Eeet euuuh pourquoi Taho! et WebO on leur dit rien??? 

 A.


----------



## WebOliver (8 Septembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Eeet euuuh pourquoi Taho! et WebO on leur dit rien???
> 
> A.



Me demande bien.  

Pour ma part, comme l'année dernière, ça sera plutôt une semaine «impro», donc on verra en temps et en heure.


----------



## teo (8 Septembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Eeet euuuh pourquoi Taho! et WebO on leur dit rien???
> 
> A.



Je peux rien leur dire, il n'en font qu'à leur tête, sales gosses...
alors je fais ce que je peux comme rabatteur pour Golf


----------



## iTof (8 Septembre 2005)

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005*
*A partir de 19h30*​ 





- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- Teo
- iTof le provincial
-






- Taho! 
- Adrienhb
- WebO





-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## teo (8 Septembre 2005)

Ah ben c'est pas trop tôt... y'a le gone qui se décide enfin à venir nous faire un petit coucou 

Trop fort 


*Les fiiiiiillles ?*


Mais où qu'elles sont ?   

Là ça va faire un peu trop testostérone...

C'est pas que j'aime pas, mais et la biodiversité dans tout ça ?  :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben c'est pas trop tôt... y'a le gone qui se décide enfin à venir nous faire un petit coucou
> 
> Trop fort
> 
> ...



je ne pense pas venir - cela tombe bien je ne suis pas une fille


----------



## teo (8 Septembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> je ne pense pas venir - cela tombe bien je ne suis pas une fille




C'est dommage il restait de la place 

Vraiment dommage, j'aurai bien eu enfin la brochette que j'avais loupé y'a 11 mois à Nation..;

iTof, Pitch, Stargazer... FANREM il me semble. Piro aussi non ? je me demande comment il va lui...


----------



## Taho! (8 Septembre 2005)

Si je viens, y'aura une place sur mes genoux pour la gente féminine (ce qui exclu évidemment la bergère, j'aime bien les anglaise, mais pas la barbe qui va avec, le seul barbu que je supporte (sur mes genoux ?), c'est golf !


----------



## Stargazer (8 Septembre 2005)

Ah y a iTof qui vient !!!!    :love:


----------



## Stargazer (8 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Si je viens, y'aura une place sur mes genoux pour la gente féminine (ce qui exclu évidemment la bergère, j'aime bien les anglaise, mais pas la barbe qui va avec, le seul barbu que je supporte (sur mes genoux ?), c'est golf !



Mouais ... Tu m'as pourtant grimpé dessus y a pas si longtemps que ça ..


----------



## playaman (8 Septembre 2005)

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005*
*A partir de 19h30*​ 





- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- Teo
- iTof le provincial
-






- Taho! 
- Adrienhb
- WebO





- playaman   

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## iTof (8 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> C'est dommage il restait de la place
> 
> Vraiment dommage, j'aurai bien eu enfin la brochette que j'avais loupé y'a 11 mois à Nation..;
> 
> iTof, Pitch, Stargazer... FANREM il me semble. Piro aussi non ? je me demande comment il va lui...


y'avait aussi Yvos, Sylko de mémoire... 
> Pitch : j'arriverai bien à t'avoir lors de ma semaine parisienne  
> ma Bergère : promis je prends le côté plante cette fois  :love:
> Golf : _



Dernière modification par golf Aujourd'hui à 11h17

Cliquez pour agrandir...

 _
Je vais finir par croire que je suis irrécupérable :rose:


----------



## lumai (8 Septembre 2005)

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005*
*A partir de 19h30*​ 





- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- Teo
- iTof le provincial
-






- Taho! 
- Adrienhb
- WebO





- playaman   
- lumai  aussi

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Stargazer (8 Septembre 2005)

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005*
*A partir de 19h30*​ 





- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- Teo
- iTof le provincial
- Stargazer (je vais pas louper mon iTof )






- Taho! 
- Adrienhb
- WebO





- playaman   
- lumai  aussi

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## maiwen (8 Septembre 2005)

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005*
*A partir de 19h30*​ 





- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- Teo
- iTof le provincial
- Stargazer (je vais pas louper mon iTof )







- Taho! 
- Adrienhb
- WebO
- maiwen 





- playaman   
- lumai  aussi

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> C'est dommage il restait de la place
> 
> Vraiment dommage, j'aurai bien eu enfin la brochette que j'avais loupé y'a 11 mois à Nation..;
> 
> iTof, Pitch, Stargazer... FANREM il me semble. Piro aussi non ? je me demande comment il va lui...



Ce qui devait être au départ un simple repas entre iTof et Lemmy - à l'époque je croyais que c'était un gamin de 30 ans comme le lyonnais et moi, quelle surprise lorsque je l'ai entendu la première fois au téléphone   ; bon il a  finalement gardé une âme de gamin malgré un âge plus que canonique   - auquel je me suis incrusté s'est transformé en un repas d'une "onzaine" de personnes - certains comme Fanrem ont cru à une blague lorsqu'ils ont reçu l'invitation par MP pour la soirée de nation - puis en une institution sous la houlette de Golf et de Lemmy, "la bouffe du moi de Paris", qui se font un plaisir de tester les restaurants avant de les proposer - à quand "Les tribulations de Golf et Lemmy dans le bien-manger parisien"     Et puis il y a eu des nouveaux - je ne dis pas "nioube" c'est tellement méprisant  - et des nouvelles ...

Comme toutes les institutions, la bouffe du mois est faite pour durer même s'il y a un turnover, du sang frais, des départs, ..., tout cela en fonction des circonstances particulières de temps et d'espace -   - auxquelles nos existences nous impose


----------



## yvos (8 Septembre 2005)

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005*
*A partir de 19h30*​







- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- Teo
- iTof le provincial
- Stargazer (je vais pas louper mon iTof )







- Taho! 
- Adrienhb
- WebO
- maiwen 
- yvos (si j'suis pas charrette ou alors juste pour boire un verre  )





- playaman  
- lumai  aussi



_________________________________________

Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## jahrom (8 Septembre 2005)

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005*
*A partir de 19h30*​ 





- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- Teo
- iTof le provincial
- Stargazer
- jahrom
- Malow
__
10






- Taho! 
- Adrienhb
- WebO
- maiwen 
- yvos (si j'suis pas charrette ou alors juste pour boire un verre  )





- playaman  
- lumai  aussi


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (8 Septembre 2005)

jahrom 
J'ai remis un décompte pour la réservation au restau


----------



## golf (8 Septembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> bla-bla


Excusez le, c'est un touriste Marseillais



			
				iTof a dit:
			
		

> Je vais finir par croire que je suis irrécupérable :rose:


T'es excusé because _Lyonnais_  :rateau:


----------



## teo (9 Septembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui devait être au départ un simple repas entre iTof et Lemmy - à l'époque je croyais que c'était un gamin de 30 ans comme le lyonnais et moi, quelle surprise lorsque je l'ai entendu la première fois au téléphone   ; bon il a  finalement gardé une âme de gamin malgré un âge plus que canonique    (..)




ooops... pardon gamin, je t'ai oublié dans ma liste 

J'aurai du aller jeter un ½il aux photos avant 


Eh cool, y'aura Malow :love: (pas taper Jahrom, pas taper  )


----------



## ange_63 (9 Septembre 2005)

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005*
*A partir de 19h30*​ 





- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- Teo
- iTof le provincial
- Stargazer
- jahrom
- Malow
__
10






- Taho! 
- Adrienhb
- WebO
- maiwen 
- yvos (si j'suis pas charrette ou alors juste pour boire un verre  )





- playaman  
- lumai  aussi
-ange_63     (Et le WE il y aura d'autres bouffes de prévus pendant l'Appel Expo???)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## kathy h (9 Septembre 2005)

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005*
*A partir de 19h30*​ 





- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- Teo
- iTof le provincial
- Stargazer
- jahrom
- Malow
__
10






- Taho! 
- Adrienhb
- WebO
- maiwen 
- yvos (si j'suis pas charrette ou alors juste pour boire un verre  )





- playaman
- lumai
- ange_63
- Kathy h (mais bon  je suis déjà inscrite pour le  15 )


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Septembre 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> (Et le WE il y aura d'autres bouffes de prévus pendant l'Appel Expo???)




 Pour l'instant, je crois que ce n'est pas prévu. 

 Mais tu poses là une excellente question. 


Parmi les gens qui sont sur les listes du 15 septembre et du 22 septembre, qui serait partant pour une autre bouffe spéciale Apple Expo pendant le week-end, à partir de vendredi soir?... 
Parce que beaucoup de personnes venant de province ou de l'étranger ne seront disponible pour un restaurant que le week-end, et qu'il serait sympathique d'organiser un truc qui nous permettrait de les voir. 

PS : Bon, évidemment, après les uns et les autres se voient en privé si ils veulent, mais une Bouffe MacGénération le week-end, ce serait tout de même fort sympathique, non?...


----------



## golf (9 Septembre 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> (Et le WE il y aura d'autres bouffes de prévus pendant l'Appel Expo???)


Pots tous les soirs, après 19h, comme d'hab, kwa  :rateau: 



			
				Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> MacGénération le week-end, ce serait tout de même fort sympathique, non?...


Difficile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le vendredi soir, il y a plusieurs choses en route !
Le samedi soir, les modos ne sont pas dispo ! Boudiou, à vous d'en profiter  :mouais: 

Mais, comme d'habitude, aussi, beaucoup de choses se déterminent sur le stand à la dernière seconde, pour le midi comme pour le soir   Hé, hé, faut être là au bon moment 

Apple Expo 2005 : une semaine chargée !
Faites comme playaman, proposez, sollicitez


----------



## ange_63 (9 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Pots tous les soirs, après 19h, comme d'hab, kwa  :rateau:
> 
> 
> Difficile
> ...



Géniale!! Merci pour ces bon conseil!


----------



## Lastrada (10 Septembre 2005)

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005*
*A partir de 19h30*​ 





- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- Teo
- iTof le provincial
- Stargazer
- jahrom
- Malow
- Lastrada
__
 11






- Taho! 
- Adrienhb
- WebO
- maiwen 
- yvos (si j'suis pas charrette ou alors juste pour boire un verre  )





- playaman
- lumai
- ange_63
- Kathy h (mais bon  je suis déjà inscrite pour le  15 )


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Septembre 2005)

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005*
*A partir de 19h30*​ 





- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- Teo
- iTof le provincial
- Stargazer
- jahrom
- Malow
- Lastrada
__
 11






- Taho! 
- Adrienhb
- WebO
- maiwen 
- yvos (si j'suis pas charrette ou alors juste pour boire un verre  )
- Pitch (le touriste marseillais guidera probablement le touriste lyonnais)





- playaman
- lumai
- ange_63
- Kathy h (mais bon  je suis déjà inscrite pour le  15 )


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (13 Septembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> - yvos (si j'suis pas charrette ou alors juste pour boire un verre  )
> - Pitch (le touriste marseillais guidera probablement le touriste lyonnais)


Zavez intérêt à vous pointer les 2 touristes  :mouais:


----------



## goldensun (13 Septembre 2005)

je peux venir même si je suis pas connu?


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Septembre 2005)

goldensun a dit:
			
		

> je peux venir même si je suis pas connu?



 En venant, et en rencontrant des gens, tu seras de moins en moins inconnu, à mon avis!...  :style:


----------



## golf (13 Septembre 2005)

goldensun a dit:
			
		

> je peux venir même si je suis pas connu?


Tu es le bienvenu 
Ces bouffes sont là pour faire connaissance 

Tu te rajoutes à la liste


----------



## golf (13 Septembre 2005)

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005*
*A partir de 19h30*​ 





- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- Teo
- iTof le provincial
- Stargazer
- jahrom
- Malow
- Lastrada
__
 11






- Taho! 
- Adrienhb
- WebO
- maiwen 
- yvos (si j'suis pas charrette ou alors juste pour boire un verre  )
- Pitch (le touriste marseillais guidera probablement le touriste lyonnais)





- playaman
- lumai
- ange_63
- Kathy h (mais bon  je suis déjà inscrite pour le  15 )


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## goldensun (13 Septembre 2005)

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005*
*A partir de 19h30*​ 





- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- Teo
- iTof le provincial
- Stargazer
- jahrom
- Malow
- Lastrada
- Goldensun
__
 12






- Taho! 
- Adrienhb
- WebO
- maiwen 
- yvos (si j'suis pas charrette ou alors juste pour boire un verre  )
- Pitch (le touriste marseillais guidera probablement le touriste lyonnais)





- playaman
- lumai
- ange_63
- Kathy h (mais bon  je suis déjà inscrite pour le  15 )


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## AOSTE (13 Septembre 2005)

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005*
*A partir de 19h30*​ 





- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- Teo
- iTof le provincial
- Stargazer
- jahrom
- Malow
- Goldensun
__
12






- Taho! 
- Adrienhb
- WebO
- maiwen 
- yvos 
- Pitch 





- playaman
- lumai
- ange_63
- Kathy h 
- Aoste (m.... la veille de ma visite a AE, celle de novembre j'espere car 2j apres ...... ah! ah!)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## goldensun (13 Septembre 2005)

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005*
*A partir de 19h30*​ 





- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- Teo
- iTof le provincial
- Stargazer
- jahrom
- Malow
- Lastrada
- Goldensun
__
 12






- Taho! 
- Adrienhb
- WebO
- maiwen 
- yvos 
- Pitch 





- playaman
- lumai
- ange_63
- Kathy h 
- Aoste


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (13 Septembre 2005)

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005*
*A partir de 19h30*​ 





- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- Teo
- iTof le provincial
- Stargazer
- jahrom
- Malow
- Lastrada
- Goldensun
__
 12






- Taho! 
- Adrienhb
- WebO
- maiwen 
- yvos 
- Pitch 





- playaman
- lumai
- ange_63
- Kathy h 
- Aoste
- Taho! (buvez à ma santé !)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## yvos (13 Septembre 2005)

mon dieu, Taho est arrivé au stade ultime lui permettant de se dédoubler :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## quetzalk (13 Septembre 2005)

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005*
*A partir de 19h30*​ 





- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- Teo
- iTof le provincial
- Stargazer
- jahrom
- Malow
- Lastrada
- Goldensun
__
 12






- Taho! 
- Adrienhb
- WebO
- maiwen 
- yvos 
- Pitch 
 - Quetzalk





- playaman
- lumai
- ange_63
- Kathy h 
- Aoste
- Taho! (buvez à ma santé !)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (13 Septembre 2005)

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005*
*A partir de 19h30*​ 





- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- Teo
- iTof le provincial
- Stargazer
- jahrom
- Malow
- Lastrada
- Goldensun
__
 12






- Taho! 
- Adrienhb
- WebO
- maiwen 
- yvos 
- Pitch 
 - Quetzalk





- playaman
- lumai
- ange_63
- Kathy h 
- Aoste


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​
Quel con, j'ai confondu avec la bouffe du 15 :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Septembre 2005)

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005*
*A partir de 19h30*​ 





- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- Teo
- iTof le provincial
- Stargazer
- jahrom
- Malow
- Lastrada
- Goldensun
__
 12






- Taho! 
- Adrienhb
- WebO
- maiwen 
- yvos 
 - Quetzalk





- playaman
- lumai
- ange_63
- Kathy h 
- Aoste
- Pitch

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Balooners (16 Septembre 2005)

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005*
*A partir de 19h30*​ 





- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- Teo
- iTof le provincial
- Stargazer
- jahrom
- Malow
- Lastrada
- Goldensun
__
 12






- Taho! 
- Adrienhb
- WebO
- maiwen 
- yvos 
- Quetzalk
- Balooners





- playaman
- lumai
- ange_63
- Kathy h 
- Aoste
- Pitch

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## kathy h (16 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer : En mon absence, n'oublie pas que c'est  toi qui " touche" les nouveaux et les nouvelles, si il y en a


----------



## golf (16 Septembre 2005)

> - Taho!
> - Adrienhb
> - WebO
> - maiwen
> ...


Il serait sympa qu'au plus tard *mercredi midi* vous soyez décidés afin que l'on valide le nombre de places au restaurant


----------



## quetzalk (16 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Il serait sympa qu'au plus tard *mercredi midi* vous soyez décidés afin que l'on valide le nombre de places au restaurant



SIR ! YES SIR !  :casse:  :affraid:


----------



## Balooners (16 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Il serait sympa qu'au plus tard *mercredi midi* vous soyez décidés afin que l'on valide le nombre de places au restaurant




Golf, je te rappel que l'on se voit mardi matin


----------



## Taho! (16 Septembre 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Golf, je te rappel que l'on se voit mardi matin


Tout pareil
j'ai encore quelques temps pour réfléchir. En fait ce n'est pas un soucis d'envie, mais un soucis logistique !


----------



## jahrom (16 Septembre 2005)

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas le restaurant....


----------



## Balooners (16 Septembre 2005)

Le resto à l'air bien sympa la carte aussi, mais qu'est ce que les sites en Flash peuvent être pompant !


----------



## Adrienhb (16 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas le restaurant....


 
Woooh y a des choses bien sympas au menu! 

A.

EDIT: tout d'accord... lourd ces animations en flash.


----------



## fredmac75 (16 Septembre 2005)

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005*
*A partir de 19h30*​ 





- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- Teo
- iTof le provincial
- Stargazer
- jahrom
- Malow
- Lastrada
- Goldensun
__
 12






- Taho! 
- Adrienhb
- WebO
- maiwen 
- yvos 
- Quetzalk
- Balooners





- playaman
- lumai
- ange_63
- Kathy h 
- Aoste
- Pitch
- fredmac75

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (16 Septembre 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Golf, je te rappel que l'on se voit mardi matin





			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tout pareil


Ben woui mais c'est pas moi qui gère cela donc il faut que le gestionnaire puisse suivre cela dans la liste  :rateau: 

J'aurai pas trop le temps car, tout comme vous deux, je serai sur le stand à accueillir tous nos MacGéennes et MacGéens qui viennent de partout les bras chargés des spécialités de leur région  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> nos MacGéennes et MacGéens qui viennent de partout les bras chargés des spécialités de leur région  :love:



glofounet, je suis au regret de te dire que... tu n'es qu'un ventre   

barbu, certes, mais barbu tout de même ce qui aggrave ton cas  :affraid:  :casse:  :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (16 Septembre 2005)

quand je pense que je ne serai pas là, cette semaine je viens au salon mardi et jeudi peux pas venir sur paris     

Mardi soir on fait une bouffe dans le 15 ème ??


----------



## Balooners (16 Septembre 2005)

Dans le 15ème ça m'arrange ! C'est là où je vais bosser à partir d'octobre


----------



## maiwen (16 Septembre 2005)

c'est quoi cette manie d'etre dans le 15eme    :hein:  :mouais:

Ben non, là, c'est Paris 6è [Odéon]


----------



## Balooners (16 Septembre 2005)

Ben c'est la classe  j'ai pas réussi à trouver dans le 16 ème


----------



## maiwen (16 Septembre 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est la classe  j'ai pas réussi à trouver dans le 16 ème


boah le 17e c'est mieux   ( enfin y'a 17e et 17e ... et 17e .... )


----------



## kathy h (16 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi cette manie d'etre dans le 15eme    :hein:  :mouais:



Ba pour le coup c'est pas loin de l'Apple expo 
 

et en plus mon cabinet est dans le 15ème, alors comme j'habite à 60 bornes de Paris si pour aller au resto je dois en plus traverser tout paris je n'irais jamais.


----------



## maiwen (16 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Ba pour le coup c'est pas loin de l'Apple expo
> 
> 
> et en plus mon cabinet est dans le 15ème, alors comme j'habite à 60 bornes de Paris si pour aller au resto je dois en plus traverser tout paris je n'irais jamais.


oui tu as ton matelas et ton lavabo  :rateau:


----------



## Malow (18 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Vous voulez pas plutôt _faire ça LA VEILLE_ ??
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> ...



Pourquoi pas ? on aura enfin l'occasion de se rencontrer


----------



## teo (18 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Vous voulez pas plutôt _faire ça LA VEILLE_ ??
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> ...




T'as quoi le jour même ? Une inviitation chez ton éditeur pour la signature des nouvelles aventures de Roberto & Pepita ?


----------



## golf (18 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Vous voulez pas plutôt _faire ça LA VEILLE_ ??


Hélas, cela fait plusieurs semaines que la question a été posée pour la date et il y a plus d'une semaine que la date a été arrêtée et ce fil ouvert   

Cela n'exclue nullement qu'en fin de chaque journée les présents sur le stand du Pommier se retrouvent vers 18h30-19h et que sitôt la fermeture une bouffe improvisée soit lancée  

On peut lancer un appel pour mercredi 21 à 19h au Pommier


----------



## golf (18 Septembre 2005)

Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005*
*A partir de 19h30*​ 





- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- Teo
- iTof le provincial
- Stargazer
- jahrom
- Malow
- Lastrada
- Goldensun
__
12






- Taho! 
- Adrienhb
- WebO
- maiwen 
- yvos 
- Quetzalk
- Balooners





- playaman
- lumai
- ange_63
- Kathy h 
- Aoste
- Pitch
- fredmac75

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## iTof (19 Septembre 2005)

ouais, c'est vrai ça, qui ne c'est qui remonte dans la liste ? Des grenoblois, des suisses, des parisiens ?


----------



## golf (19 Septembre 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> ...qui ne c'est qui remonte...


:affraid:
En tout cas les Lyonnais sont priés de poster à jeun


----------



## iTof (19 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> En tout cas les Lyonnais sont priés de poster à jeun


 Saint-Axe, priez pour moi


----------



## golf (19 Septembre 2005)

*Attention, changement d'horaire 
pour cause de nocturne à l'Apple Expo !*​






Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005*
*A partir de 20h30*​ 





- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- Teo
- iTof le provincial
- Stargazer
- jahrom
- Malow
- Lastrada
- Goldensun
__
12






- Taho! 
- Adrienhb
- WebO
- maiwen 
- yvos 
- Quetzalk
- Balooners





- playaman
- lumai
- ange_63
- Kathy h 
- Aoste
- Pitch
- fredmac75


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Bilbo (19 Septembre 2005)

*Attention, changement d'horaire 
pour cause de nocturne à l'Apple Expo !*







Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005*
*A partir de 20h30*​ 





- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- Teo
- iTof le provincial
- Stargazer
- jahrom
- Malow
- Lastrada
- Goldensun
__
12






- Taho! 
- Adrienhb
- WebO
- maiwen 
- yvos 
- Quetzalk
- Balooners
- Bilbo





- playaman
- lumai
- ange_63
- Kathy h 
- Aoste
- Pitch
- fredmac75


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## MacEntouziast (20 Septembre 2005)

*Attention, changement d'horaire *
*pour cause de nocturne à l'Apple Expo !*​ 





Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005*
*A partir de 20h30*





- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- Teo
- iTof le provincial
- Stargazer
- jahrom
- Malow
- Lastrada
- Goldensun
__
12






- Taho! 
- Adrienhb
- WebO
- maiwen 
- yvos 
- Quetzalk
- Balooners
- Bilbo
- MacEntouziast





- playaman
- lumai
- ange_63
- Kathy h 
- Aoste
- Pitch
- fredmac75


_________________________________________ 
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## jahrom (20 Septembre 2005)

Pour ceux qui réfléchissent, il faudra pas réfléchir trop longtemps, car je réserve la table demain dans la journée...


----------



## Bilbo (20 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui réfléchissent, il faudra pas réfléchir trop longtemps, car je réserve la table demain dans la journée...


OK, tu auras le résultat de ma réfléxion demain matin à la première heure. 

À+


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Septembre 2005)

*Attention, changement d'horaire *
*pour cause de nocturne à l'Apple Expo !*






Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005*
*A partir de 20h30*​ 





- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- Teo
- iTof le provincial
- Stargazer
- jahrom
- Malow
- Lastrada
- Goldensun
__
12






- Taho! 
- Adrienhb
- WebO
- maiwen 
- yvos 
- Quetzalk
- Balooners
- Bilbo
- MacEntouziast
- Fab'Fab (réponse demain dans la journée)





- playaman
- lumai
- ange_63
- Kathy h 
- Aoste
- Pitch
- fredmac75


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## FANREM (20 Septembre 2005)

*Attention, changement d'horaire * 
*pour cause de nocturne à l'Apple Expo !* 






Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005*
*A partir de 20h30*​ 





- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- Teo
- iTof le provincial
- Stargazer
- jahrom
- Malow
- Lastrada
- Goldensun
- Fanrem (et en plus 20 h 30, ca m'arrange)
__
13






- Taho! 
- Adrienhb
- WebO
- maiwen 
- yvos 
- Quetzalk
- Balooners
- Bilbo
- MacEntouziast
- Fab'Fab (réponse demain dans la journée)





- playaman
- lumai
- ange_63
- Kathy h 
- Aoste
- Pitch
- fredmac75


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Bilbo (20 Septembre 2005)

*Attention, changement d'horaire

pour cause de nocturne à l'Apple Expo !*






Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005*
*A partir de 20h30*​ 





- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- Teo
- iTof le provincial
- Stargazer
- jahrom
- Malow
- Lastrada
- Goldensun
- Fanrem (et en plus 20 h 30, ca m'arrange)
__
13






- Taho! 
- Adrienhb
- WebO
- maiwen 
- yvos 
- Quetzalk
- Balooners
- MacEntouziast
- Fab'Fab (réponse demain dans la journée)





- playaman
- lumai
- ange_63
- Kathy h 
- Aoste
- Pitch
- fredmac75
- Bilbo


_________________________________________ 
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## alèm (20 Septembre 2005)

je vois qu'il y en a qui se réserve pour la suite... obligez tous els modos à aller à ce repas qu'ils soient trop cannés pour le lendemain !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je vois qu'il y en a qui se réserve pour la suite... obligez tous els modos à aller à ce repas qu'ils soient trop cannés pour le lendemain !



on t'y attend donc   

jamais trop tard pour bien faire  :rateau:


----------



## alèm (20 Septembre 2005)

faut que je change de taf si je dois venir à vos repas, j'en reste donc à ma cuite promise du lendemain, je vous y attends...


----------



## Cillian (20 Septembre 2005)

Un bon gueuleton ne compromet nullement une bonne cuite 
surtout à 24 heures d'intervalle


----------



## Taho! (20 Septembre 2005)

*Attention, changement d'horaire

pour cause de nocturne à l'Apple Expo !*






Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005*
*A partir de 20h30*​ 





- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- Teo
- iTof le provincial
- Stargazer
- jahrom
- Malow
- Lastrada
- Goldensun
- Fanrem (et en plus 20 h 30, ca m'arrange)
- Taho!
__
14






- Adrienhb
- WebO
- maiwen 
- yvos 
- Quetzalk
- Balooners
- MacEntouziast
- Fab'Fab (réponse demain dans la journée)





- playaman
- lumai
- ange_63
- Kathy h 
- Aoste
- Pitch
- fredmac75
- Bilbo


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## kathy h (20 Septembre 2005)

Vous boirez à ma santé


----------



## chagregel (21 Septembre 2005)

*Attention, changement d'horaire

pour cause de nocturne à l'Apple Expo !*






Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005*
*A partir de 20h30*​ 






- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- Teo
- iTof le provincial
- Stargazer
- jahrom
- Malow
- Lastrada
- Goldensun
- Fanrem (et en plus 20 h 30, ca m'arrange)
- Taho!
-Chag' 

__
15






- Adrienhb
- WebO
- maiwen 
- yvos 
- Quetzalk
- Balooners
- MacEntouziast
- Fab'Fab (réponse demain dans la journée)





- playaman
- lumai
- ange_63
- Kathy h 
- Aoste
- Pitch
- fredmac75
- Bilbo


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Adrienhb (21 Septembre 2005)

*Attention, changement d'horaire*


*pour cause de nocturne à l'Apple Expo !*






Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005*
*A partir de 20h30*​








- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- Teo
- iTof le provincial
- Stargazer
- jahrom
- Malow
- Lastrada
- Goldensun
- Fanrem (et en plus 20 h 30, ca m'arrange)
- Taho!
-Chag' 
- Adrienhb
__
16







- WebO
- maiwen 
- yvos 
- Quetzalk
- Balooners
- MacEntouziast
- Fab'Fab (réponse demain dans la journée)





- playaman
- lumai
- ange_63
- Kathy h 
- Aoste
- Pitch
- fredmac75
- Bilbo




_________________________________________

Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## jahrom (21 Septembre 2005)

*Attention, changement d'horaire*


*pour cause de nocturne à l'Apple Expo !*






Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005*
*A partir de 20h30*​ 








- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- Teo
- iTof le provincial
- Stargazer
- jahrom
- Malow
- Lastrada
- Goldensun
- Fanrem (et en plus 20 h 30, ca m'arrange)
- Taho!
-Chag' 
- Adrienhb
- maiwen (message de Taho ce midi...)
__
17







- WebO
- maiwen 
- yvos 
- Quetzalk
- Balooners
- MacEntouziast
- Fab'Fab (réponse demain dans la journée)





- playaman
- lumai
- ange_63
- Kathy h 
- Aoste
- Pitch
- fredmac75
- Bilbo




_________________________________________

Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Septembre 2005)

*Attention, changement d'horaire*


*pour cause de nocturne à l'Apple Expo !*






Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005*
*A partir de 20h30*​ 








- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- Teo
- iTof le provincial
- Stargazer
- jahrom
- Malow
- Lastrada
- Goldensun
- Fanrem (et en plus 20 h 30, ca m'arrange)
- Taho!
-Chag' 
- Adrienhb
- maiwen (message de Taho ce midi...)
__
17







- WebO
- maiwen 
- yvos 
- Quetzalk
- Balooners
- MacEntouziast






- playaman
- lumai
- ange_63
- Kathy h 
- Aoste
- Pitch
- fredmac75
- Bilbo
- Fab'Fab (au concet d'Elsa.. Naaaaan je déconne paaaaaas elle chante encore!!!)




_________________________________________

Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Balooners (21 Septembre 2005)

*Attention, changement d'horaire*


*pour cause de nocturne à l'Apple Expo !*






Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005*
*A partir de 20h30*​ 








- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- Teo
- iTof le provincial
- Stargazer
- jahrom
- Malow
- Lastrada
- Goldensun
- Fanrem (et en plus 20 h 30, ca m'arrange)
- Taho!
- Chag' 
- Adrienhb
- maiwen (message de Taho ce midi...)
- Balooners
- WebO
__
19







- yvos 
- Quetzalk
- MacEntouziast





- playaman
- lumai
- ange_63
- Kathy h 
- Aoste
- Pitch
- fredmac75
- Bilbo
- Fab'Fab




_________________________________________

Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## MacEntouziast (21 Septembre 2005)

*Attention, changement d'horaire*​



*pour cause de nocturne à l'Apple Expo !*






Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005*
*A partir de 20h30*













- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- Teo
- iTof le provincial
- Stargazer
- jahrom
- Malow
- Lastrada
- Goldensun
- Fanrem (et en plus 20 h 30, ca m'arrange)
- Taho!
- Chag' 
- Adrienhb
- maiwen (message de Taho ce midi...)
- Balooners
- WebO
- MacEntouziast
__
20







- yvos 
- Quetzalk






- playaman
- lumai
- ange_63
- Kathy h 
- Aoste
- Pitch
- fredmac75
- Bilbo
- Fab'Fab






_________________________________________​ 

Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._


----------



## jahrom (21 Septembre 2005)

Pour l'instant une table est réservée pour 20 personnes.

Une formule *entrée+plat* ou *plat+dessert* est proposée pour nous pour *25 euros* avec les produits de la carte.

Le *vin est compris* dans la formule...

En cas de changement de dernière minute je vous informerai.



EDIT (Cresson) : bien entendu, chacun est libre de prendre ce qu'il veut...


----------



## Adrienhb (21 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant une table est réservée pour 20 personnes.
> 
> Une formule *entrée+plat* ou *plat+dessert* est proposée pour nous pour *25 euros* avec les produits de la carte.
> 
> ...


 
Et plat tout court? Non?
Et si on boit pas de vin? 

 

A.


----------



## Lastrada (21 Septembre 2005)

Pardon "Jahrom" (c'est ça ?) pour moi ça sera un supplément beurre, et un diet coke. 

Ca fait combien?


----------



## jahrom (21 Septembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Et plat tout court? Non?
> Et si on boit pas de vin?
> 
> 
> ...




Si tu veux qu'un plat tu paieras un plat bien entendu. 
Pour le vin c'est cool, ça en fera plus pour les autres. 


Connaissant le resto je sais par experience que la formule est interressante.
Bien entendu si on a faim et soif...


----------



## jahrom (21 Septembre 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait combien?



Deux coups de pieds au cul il me semble...


----------



## yvos (21 Septembre 2005)

*Attention, changement d'horaire*​





*pour cause de nocturne à l'Apple Expo !*






Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005*
*A partir de 20h30*













- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- Teo
- iTof le provincial
- Stargazer
- jahrom
- Malow
- Lastrada
- Goldensun
- Fanrem (et en plus 20 h 30, ca m'arrange)
- Taho!
- Chag' 
- Adrienhb
- maiwen (message de Taho ce midi...)
- Balooners
- WebO
- MacEntouziast
__
20








- Quetzalk






- playaman
- lumai
- ange_63
- Kathy h 
- Aoste
- Pitch
- fredmac75
- Bilbo
- Fab'Fab
- yvos 





_________________________________________​ 

Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._


----------



## quetzalk (21 Septembre 2005)

*Attention, changement d'horaire*​





*pour cause de nocturne à l'Apple Expo !*






Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005*
*A partir de 20h30*













- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- Teo
- iTof le provincial
- Stargazer
- jahrom
- Malow
- Lastrada
- Goldensun
- Fanrem (et en plus 20 h 30, ca m'arrange)
- Taho!
- Chag' 
- Adrienhb
- maiwen (message de Taho ce midi...)
- Balooners
- WebO
- MacEntouziast
- Quetzalk (pas sûr à 100% heu... mais j'essaierai !)
 __
21














- playaman
- lumai
- ange_63
- Kathy h 
- Aoste
- Pitch
- fredmac75
- Bilbo
- Fab'Fab
- yvos 





_________________________________________​ 

Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._


----------



## Bilbo (21 Septembre 2005)

Y a plus personne dans les "Je réfléchis".  On voit qu'on est chez golf, quelle discipline ! 

À+


----------



## maiwen (21 Septembre 2005)

"Normal" c'était aujourd'hui la date limite des réservations


----------



## iTof (21 Septembre 2005)

super ! 20 h 30 ça m'arrange car je suis sur Villepinte...  
belle tablée, c'est


----------



## Taho! (21 Septembre 2005)

Heu, Jarhom, Taho!, c'est avec le !


----------



## jahrom (21 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Heu, Jarhom, Taho!, c'est avec le !



Quand tu mettras le h avant le r....


----------



## valoriel (21 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> "Normal" c'était aujourd'hui la date limite des réservations



ya encore moyen de se glisser dans la liste?!!

GOLF??


----------



## Freelancer (21 Septembre 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> ça m'arrange car je suis sur Villepinte...



 du moment que madame de Villepinte est d'accord    

bon ok c'est nul, je sors


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> ya encore moyen de se glisser dans la liste?!!
> 
> GOLF??



fonces


----------



## valoriel (21 Septembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> fonces



*Attention, changement d'horaire*

*pour cause de nocturne à l'Apple Expo !*






Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005*
*A partir de 20h30*​ 












- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- Teo
- iTof le provincial
- Stargazer
- jahrom
- Malow
- Lastrada
- Goldensun
- Fanrem (et en plus 20 h 30, ca m'arrange)
- Taho!
- Chag' 
- Adrienhb
- maiwen (message de Taho ce midi...)
- Balooners
- WebO
- MacEntouziast
- Quetzalk (pas sûr à 100% heu... mais j'essaierai !)
- valoriel
__
22














- playaman
- lumai
- ange_63
- Kathy h 
- Aoste
- Pitch
- fredmac75
- Bilbo
- Fab'Fab
- yvos 





_________________________________________​ 

Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._


----------



## kathy h (21 Septembre 2005)

vu les personnes inscrites,  ça va vite dégénérer ce dînez ;


----------



## macinside (21 Septembre 2005)

*Attention, changement d'horaire*

*pour cause de nocturne à l'Apple Expo !*






Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005*
*A partir de 20h30*​ 












- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- Teo
- iTof le provincial
- Stargazer
- jahrom
- Malow
- Lastrada
- Goldensun
- Fanrem (et en plus 20 h 30, ca m'arrange)
- Taho!
- Chag' 
- Adrienhb
- maiwen (message de Taho ce midi...)
- Balooners
- WebO
- MacEntouziast
- Quetzalk (pas sûr à 100% heu... mais j'essaierai !)
- valoriel
__
22








-macinside (oui ben euh saleté de taf !!!  )





- playaman
- lumai
- ange_63
- Kathy h 
- Aoste
- Pitch
- fredmac75
- Bilbo
- Fab'Fab
- yvos 





_________________________________________​ 

Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._


----------



## kathy h (21 Septembre 2005)

Décidément Mackie on ne te voit plus


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Décidément Mackie on ne te voit plus



t'aurais pu mettre un   

il va dépriner, en plus !


----------



## golf (22 Septembre 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Y a plus personne dans les "Je réfléchis".  On voit qu'on est chez golf, quelle discipline !


Non, non, ils se sont tout simplement déjà retrouvés à 20 à une table de ferme prévue pour 16


----------



## golf (22 Septembre 2005)

*Attention, changement d'horaire*

*pour cause de nocturne à l'Apple Expo !*






Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005*
*A partir de 20h30*​ 





- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- Teo
- iTof le provincial
- Stargazer
- jahrom
- Malow
- Lastrada
- Goldensun
- Fanrem
- Taho!
- Chag'
- Adrienhb
- maiwen
- Balooners
- WebO
- MacEntouziast
- Quetzalk
- valoriel
- minigolf
__
23






-macinside (oui ben euh saleté de taf !!!  )





- playaman
- lumai
- ange_63
- Kathy h 
- Aoste
- Pitch
- fredmac75
- Bilbo
- Fab'Fab
- yvos 


_________________________________________ 
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Stargazer (22 Septembre 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> super ! 20 h 30 ça m'arrange car je suis sur Villepinte...
> belle tablée, c'est



Mais on a fait ça que pour toi grand fou !


----------



## Stargazer (22 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> vu les personnes inscrites,  ça va vite dégénérer ce dînez ;



Tu parles de qui ..?


----------



## golf (22 Septembre 2005)

*Attention, changement d'horaire*

*pour cause de nocturne à l'Apple Expo !*






Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005*
*A partir de 20h30*​ 





- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- Teo
- iTof le provincial
- Stargazer
- jahrom
- Malow
- Lastrada
- Goldensun
- Fanrem
- Taho!
- Chag'
- Adrienhb
- maiwen
- Balooners
- WebO
- MacEntouziast
- Quetzalk
- valoriel
- minigolf
- Bilbo
__
*24*






-macinside (oui ben euh saleté de taf !!!  )





- playaman
- lumai
- ange_63
- Kathy h 
- Aoste
- Pitch
- fredmac75
- Fab'Fab
- yvos 


_________________________________________ 
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## kathy h (22 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, ils se sont tout simplement déjà retrouvés à 20 à une table de ferme prévue pour 16




AH ouiii je me souviens certains passaient sous la table, on était bien serré les uns contre les autres, c'était le bon temps....


----------



## alèm (22 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> AH ouiii je me souviens certains passaient sous la table, on était bien serré les uns contre les autres, c'était le bon temps....


 tu confonds avec la boite où allait Ardisson... enfin, je dis ça comme ça...


----------



## jahrom (22 Septembre 2005)

faut que je réserve pour 25 !!!!

Bon je vous confirme ça ce midi.

Je vous promets pas qu'il y aura une seule table...:rateau:


----------



## Taho! (22 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> faut que je réserve pour 25 !!!!
> 
> Bon je vous confirme ça ce midi.
> 
> Je vous promets pas qu'il y aura une seule table...:rateau:



Tu me prévois un goutte-à-goutte de café pour que je reste éveillé tout le long du repas !


----------



## Taho! (22 Septembre 2005)

*Attention, changement d'horaire*

*pour cause de nocturne à l'Apple Expo !*






Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005*
*A partir de 20h30*​ 





- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- Teo
- iTof le provincial
- Stargazer
- jahrom
- Malow
- Lastrada
- Goldensun
- Fanrem
- Taho!
- Chag'
- Adrienhb
- Balooners
- WebO
- MacEntouziast
- Quetzalk
- valoriel
- minigolf
- Bilbo
__
*23*






-macinside (oui ben euh saleté de taf !!!  )





- playaman
- lumai
- ange_63
- Kathy h 
- Aoste
- Pitch
- fredmac75
- Fab'Fab
- yvos 
- maiwen 


_________________________________________ 
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## maiwen (22 Septembre 2005)

bah j'aurai plus qu'à noyer mon chagrin dans l'alcool      

je vais y penser toute la soirée tiens ...


----------



## teo (22 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tu confonds avec la boite où allait Ardisson... enfin, je dis ça comme ça...



Ah c'est vrai je t'ai jamais fait le coup de passer sous la table mon cher Alèm... ça vaut le détour, je suis pas au niveau de Freelancer mais je me défend bien parait-il 

20h30 ça m'arrange


----------



## Bilbo (22 Septembre 2005)

*Attention, changement d'horaire*

*pour cause de nocturne à l'Apple Expo !*






Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005*
*A partir de 20h30*​ 





- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- Teo
- iTof le provincial
- Stargazer
- jahrom
- Malow
- Lastrada
- Goldensun
- Fanrem
- Taho!
- Chag'
- Adrienhb
- Balooners
- WebO
- MacEntouziast
- Quetzalk
- valoriel
- minigolf
__
*22*






-macinside (oui ben euh saleté de taf !!!  )





- playaman
- lumai
- ange_63
- Kathy h 
- Aoste
- Pitch
- fredmac75
- Fab'Fab
- yvos 
- maiwen 
- Bilbo (suis tombé sur un os :sick: )


_________________________________________ 
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## jahrom (22 Septembre 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> - Bilbo (suis tombé sur un os :sick: )



Lequel ? windows ?


----------



## jahrom (22 Septembre 2005)

La réservation est faite.... je répète la réservation est faite....


----------



## goldensun (22 Septembre 2005)

bon comme l'heure est décallée je pourrais finalement passer(alors que je pensais annulé) et je viens à l'AE là


----------



## Taho! (22 Septembre 2005)

goldensun a dit:
			
		

> bon comme l'heure est décallée je pourrais finalement passer(alors que je pensais annulé) et je viens à l'AE là


Bon on t'attends, mais on t'as pas vu ! ce soir sinon !
je suis facile à repérer, cherchez le chapeau !


----------



## Malow (22 Septembre 2005)

Pourquoi Roberto n'est-il pas inscrit pour ce soir au resto ?


----------



## Taho! (22 Septembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi Roberto n'est-il pas inscrit pour ce soir au resto ?


parce qu'il sera rentré


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Septembre 2005)

Faut-il que je vous aime bien... on vient de me donner un cd... aaargh... qu'est-ce que je ne donnerais pas pour me précipiter pour voir son contenu en sortant du boulot... Mais bon dîner...... je sens que je vais me coucher archi-tôt demain matin...

A.

ps:
Oui je sais je suis obscure... disons que j'étais perdu et que je voudrais bien savoir qui sont les autres du territoire fonce (non non je n'ai pas oublié l'accent! )...


----------



## Taho! (22 Septembre 2005)

*Attention, changement d'horaire*

*pour cause de nocturne à l'Apple Expo !*






Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts
80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS
01 43 25 71 16

*Jeudi 22 septembre 2005*
*A partir de 20h30*​ 





- golf
- freelancer
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Human-Fly
- Teo
- iTof le provincial
- Stargazer
- jahrom
- Malow
- Lastrada
- Goldensun
- Fanrem
- Taho!
- Chag'
- Adrienhb
- Balooners
- WebO
- MacEntouziast
- Quetzalk
- valoriel
- minigolf
- maiwen
- tomtom
__
*24*






-macinside (oui ben euh saleté de taf !!!  )





- playaman
- lumai
- ange_63
- Kathy h 
- Aoste
- Pitch
- fredmac75
- Fab'Fab
- yvos 
- Bilbo (suis tombé sur un os :sick: )


_________________________________________ 
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## macinside (22 Septembre 2005)

attendez !!! j'arrive !!!!!!


----------



## Lastrada (22 Septembre 2005)

Et ben tu vois quand tu veux...


----------



## Adrienhb (23 Septembre 2005)

Et bé ce fut fort bien et fort bon!     
Plein de monde (on aurait même battu le record!   ), un resto fort bien (un peu long à la commande, mais on y était un peu pour quelque chose....) et bon, des convives toujours aussi sympa... bref, top!

Merci aux organisateurs,
Merci aux autres pour cette bonne soirée,
Bonne fin d'expo pour ceux qui y sont!
Et j'espère à très vite!

A.


----------



## goldensun (23 Septembre 2005)

merci pour tout


----------



## Malow (23 Septembre 2005)

une bonne soirée comme d'hab!!!   
Mais le vin...pas bon...mais pas bon du tout


----------



## Freelancer (23 Septembre 2005)

bien rentré, iSight branchée (chic, un nouveau jouet :love: ). Bon repas, bonne compagnie :love:


----------



## Taho! (23 Septembre 2005)

Rentré !

Merci Lastrada pour ce petit tour dans Paris !  :love:

Je suis bien content de ne pas avoir raté ce rendez-vous excellent, ça m'a vraiment fait plaisir, vraiment fait du bien !

Bon, je vais prendre un peu de repos maintenant, avant d'attaquer deux jours bien particuliers et bien fatiguant.

J'en perds mes mots... :love:

Merci


----------



## lutin_des_villes (23 Septembre 2005)

Bonsoir tout le monde 

Tiens, on t'attendais pas toi


----------



## valoriel (23 Septembre 2005)

tiens, le lutin est passé avant 

Bonne soirée ou bonne nuit à tous


----------



## valoriel (23 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, on t'attendais pas toi


----------



## Stargazer (23 Septembre 2005)

lutin_des_villes a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde
> 
> Tiens, on t'attendais pas toi



T'étais archi nul avec ton numéro ce soir ! Va falloir revoir ta copie ...


----------



## Taho! (23 Septembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

>


Tu t'attendais à quoi ?


----------



## golf (23 Septembre 2005)

Oui, un record à 27 

Et un grand merci à notre invité surprise, Veejee


----------



## WebOliver (23 Septembre 2005)

Par contre, où était quetzalk? :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (23 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'attendais à quoi ?



Il s'attendait peut-être à un ban vu qu'il est dans le forum adéquat pour ton office ...


----------



## Balooners (23 Septembre 2005)

Bon alors très bonne soirée, malgré mon arrivée tardive mais productive au final. Parce que trouver un appart à Paris en 3 heures pour 360 euros / mois je vous raconte pas le parcours du combattant. 

Malow, moi le vin, je crois que l'on a pas eu du tout le même je l'ai trouvé pas mal du tout ... allé, passez tous une bonne soirée  

PS :Et on a intérêt de voir tout le monde sur le Pommier demain. En tout cas, je vous dis un truc j'ai hâte d'entendre le PodCast de cette soirée  

PS_2 : Le lutin, la prochaine fois tente quand même de nous faire quelques chose de moins long sinon, je te fais bouffer ton Banjo  Et je t'enfile les paroles dans des endroits pas forcément très catholique


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Oui, un record à 27
> 
> Et un grand merci à notre invité surprise, Veejee




 Entièrement d'accord!...


----------



## jahrom (23 Septembre 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Malow, moi le vin, je crois que l'on a pas eu du tout le même je l'ai trouvé pas mal du tout ...



Elle dit ça chaque fois qu'elle à mal au crane...

"Le vin était pas bon, gnagnagna...." 


C'est à dire que chérie, au bout de trois litres ça augmente le risque de migraine...


----------



## golf (23 Septembre 2005)

Quelques jolis portraits faits par minigolf mais pas du tout le temps de faire une galerie avant dimanche


----------



## Bilbo (23 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> "Le vin était pas bon, gnagnagna...."
> 
> 
> C'est à dire que chérie, au bout de trois litres ça augmente le risque de migraine...


Quel risque ? 

La Balooners à l'AE a toujours été migraineuse. 



À+


----------



## jahrom (23 Septembre 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Quel risque ?
> 
> La Balooners à l'AE a toujours été migraineuse.
> 
> ...




Heu c'est à dire qu'en disant chérie je m'adressai à Malow... Bien que Balooners soit un garçon fort sympathique...:rose:


----------



## quetzalk (23 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, où était quetzalk? :mouais:



  :rateau:   
très, très, très, très, désolé/énervé, y a eu comme un contretemps de dernière minute   
"mais la roue tourne et ma vengeance sera terrible"
bref.

j'espère en voir quelques uns à l'AE tout à l'heure ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> "Le vin était pas bon, gnagnagna...."
> C'est à dire que chérie, au bout de trois litres ça augmente le risque de migraine...



*Permettez-moi cette intrusion*
dans ce fil parisien mais je tiens à signaler tout de même que dimanche matin, au lendemain d'une soirée dantesque et d'un niveau de consommation d'alcool qui l'était tout autant je me suis réveillé frais comme une fleur.
Comme quoi.


----------



## Bilbo (23 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Bien que Balooners soit un garçon fort sympathique...:rose:


Et migraineuse. 



À+


----------



## chagregel (23 Septembre 2005)

Pouet !


_C'est tout ce que j'avais à dire_  :rateau: 

Sinon trés bonne soirée, comme d'hab.


----------



## jahrom (23 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *....*je me suis réveillé frais comme une fleur.
> Comme quoi.



Pareil... 


Sauf que la fleur c'est un ortie...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Pareil...
> Sauf que la fleur c'est un ortie...




*Du coup*
t'as le foie qui te gratte ?


----------



## jahrom (23 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Du coup*
> t'as le foie qui te gratte ?



Et comme on soigne le mal par le mal... vivement ce midi...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Permettez-moi cette intrusion*
> dans ce fil parisien mais je tiens à signaler tout de même que dimanche matin, au lendemain d'une soirée dantesque et d'un niveau de consommation d'alcool qui l'était tout autant je me suis réveillé frais comme une fleur.
> Comme quoi.


Tu étais encore bourré et tu rallumais, je t'ai vu !


----------



## AOSTE (23 Septembre 2005)

Je suis très heureux d?avoir fait connaissance de quelques personnes hier à l?ombre du pommier. Vivement la soirée de novembre, bon un GRAND CCIIIIOOOOO a toutes et tous je files je suis très en retard !!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu étais encore bourré et tu rallumais, je t'ai vu !




*Perspicace le Supersaintmaclou*
Ben, faut ce qui faut. 
Quand j'ai vu l'exceptionnel état de non gueule de bois dans lequel je me trouvais, j'ai forcément rhabillé le petit.





 
 


 :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Septembre 2005)

[mode menace on]Si vous ne mettez pas de photo en ligne je vous mets une vidéo de ma soirée, moi...[/mode menace off]   :rateau:


----------



## teo (23 Septembre 2005)

cool soirée, les prochaines fois je me sors du coin...
J'ai eu des voisins charmants, une voisine plus qu'adorable et des discussions passionnantes sur des sujets brûlants (et je ne parle pas de Mac  )

MP: courage pour midi, toi qui te reconnaitras


----------



## Cillian (23 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour, 

Au risque de le répéter je dirai : sympathique soirée que celle d'hier soir.

Un seul regret : les transports en commun,
bin oui, sur le coup de minuit la version *R*entre *A*vec *T*es *P*ieds
à pris de dessus sur la version *R*este *A*ssis *T*'as *P*ayé.

Bah! Tant pis on remet ça ce soir

P.S. : Pour les amateurs de fruits de cabosse, aujourd'hui j'arrive avec une surprise 
(oui mais, si je dit que j'arrive avec une surprise, ce ne sera plus une suprise ?
bin tant pis, j'arrive )


----------



## Malow (23 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> cool soirée, les prochaines fois je me sors du coin...
> J'ai eu des voisins charmants, une voisine plus qu'adorable et des discussions passionnantes sur des sujets brûlants (et je ne parle pas de Mac  )
> 
> MP: courage pour midi, toi qui te reconnaitras




   



			
				Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> [mode menace on]Si vous ne mettez pas de photo en ligne je vous mets une vidéo de ma soirée, moi...[/mode menace off]



ca me rend curieuse !!! envoies !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Septembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> ca me rend curieuse !!! envoies !!!



t'es fan d'Elsa?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Septembre 2005)

Encore heureux que vous soyez content de votre soirée


----------



## jahrom (23 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> t'es fan d'Elsa?




VIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTEEEEE il faut mettre des photos en ligne !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> VIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTEEEEE il faut mettre des photos en ligne !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



J'ai pas le droit...


----------



## kathy h (23 Septembre 2005)

qui me résume la soirée ...

qui a touché qui ?


----------



## kathy h (23 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> cool soirée, les prochaines fois je me sors du coin...
> J'ai eu des voisins charmants, une voisine plus qu'adorable et des discussions passionnantes sur des sujets brûlants (et je ne parle pas de Mac  )
> 
> MP: courage pour midi, toi qui te reconnaitras



tu étais dans un coin? pauvre chou 
   :love:


----------



## jahrom (23 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas le droit...



Je parlais des photos de la soirée afin d'éviter la video d'Elsa


----------



## Adrienhb (23 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais des photos de la soirée afin d'éviter la video d'Elsa


 
Bennn... on n'attend que toi...    

A.


----------



## Taho! (23 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> qui me résume la soirée ...
> 
> qui a touché qui ?


Dur à résumer ! ça tiens en quelques mots : "n'importe quoi" ! 
avec la bergère on s'est beaucoup touchés aussi...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Dur à résumer ! ça tiens en quelques mots : "n'importe quoi" !
> avec la bergère on s'est beaucoup touchés aussi...



un peu plus et je me retrouvais avec ces deux olibrius sur les genoux  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 

aucune tenue     :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Septembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> un peu plus et je me retrouvais avec ces deux olibrius sur les genoux  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:
> 
> aucune tenue     :mouais:



T'es juste jaloux c'est tout !


----------



## golf (25 Septembre 2005)

golf : La Bouffe Exceptionnelle de l'Apple Expo 2005


----------



## golf (25 Septembre 2005)

Cyril, quand tu veux [et peux] pour le Podcast  :love:


----------



## Balooners (25 Septembre 2005)

Sur certaines photos, je me demande pourquoi je faisait cette gueule là


----------



## Taho! (25 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> golf : La Bouffe Exceptionnelle de l'Apple Expo 2005


Sans vouloir être pénible, tu nous rajouterais les noms de chacun ?


----------



## golf (25 Septembre 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Sur certaines photos, je me demande pourquoi je faisait cette gueule là


Demande le nous plutôt, nous, on sait  :rateau:


----------



## golf (25 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Sans vouloir être pénible, tu nous rajouterais les noms de chacun ?


Tu sais que tu me rassures, toi  :rateau: 
Certains ici, dans les forums, me trouvaient chiant, mais maintenant ils ont la déponstration que je ne suis qu'un enfant de ch½ur


----------



## Taho! (25 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais que tu me rassures, toi  :rateau:
> Certains ici, dans les forums, me trouvaient chiant, mais maintenant ils ont la déponstration que je ne suis qu'un enfant de ch½ur


:love:
Mais quand même :mouais: ce serait bien


----------



## golf (25 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Mais quand même :mouais: ce serait bien


Ben voui, ben non  :rateau: 

Là, tu vois, après cette semaine de folie, c'est service minimum  :mouais: 

De plus, pour les bouffes de Paris, on vient et on peu même toucher [hein Kathy ]


----------



## FANREM (25 Septembre 2005)

Au fait, les derniers, tout s'est bien passé pour l'addition ? Pas de mauvaise surprise, j'espère


----------



## golf (25 Septembre 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, les derniers, tout s'est bien passé pour l'addition ? Pas de mauvaise surprise, j'espère


Impec avec même une légère gratte pour le service


----------



## WebOliver (26 Septembre 2005)

Bouffe très sympa, à part le lutin un peu lourd... Les photos suivront.


----------



## Stargazer (26 Septembre 2005)

L'euphémisme suisse ...


----------



## goldensun (26 Septembre 2005)

466 488(polo rouge) 527(non j'ai pas picoler quoique c vrai que j'ai bcp bu à cette soirée) la 544 au fond à gauche et 547 voilà mes photos de moi moi j'adore la photo de minigolf


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bouffe très sympa, à part le lutin un peu lourd... Les photos suivront.



je n'ai pas vu la photo où il est assis sur tes genoux  :rateau:  :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (26 Septembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai pas vu la photo où il est assis sur tes genoux  :rateau:  :mouais:



Et toi à quattre patte à tenter de lui tirer le ponpon.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et toi à quattre patte à tenter de lui tirer le ponpon.



bonjour la discrétion  :mouais:


----------



## Adrienhb (26 Septembre 2005)

Alors contrairement à ce que laissent (honnnnteusement) penser les photos, non je ne me suis pas ennuyé du tout lors de ce dîner et non je n'ai pas passé ma soirée à envoyé des sms!!! 

Très sympa les photos golf, merci!
Et pour résoudre le problème de savoir qui est où... ne peux-tu pas régnéner la galerie pour permettre les commentaires comme ça, chacun pourra s'identifier?

Tcho-o,

A.


----------



## golf (26 Septembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Et pour résoudre le problème de savoir qui est où... ne peux-tu pas régnéner la galerie pour permettre les commentaires comme ça, chacun pourra s'identifier?


J'ai surtout voulu que cela soit dispo rapidement.
Pour le reste, je verrai un peu plus tard, un fois reposé et plus dispo


----------



## golf (26 Septembre 2005)

goldensun a dit:
			
		

> ...j'adore la photo de minigolf


C'est le Vieux Râleur qui lui donne des cours  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> C'est le Vieux Râleur qui lui donne des cours  :mouais:  :rateau:



je n'assure que les finitions... son père suffit largement    :rateau:


----------



## lumai (26 Septembre 2005)

Et il n'y a que golf qui a pris des photos ?


----------



## maiwen (26 Septembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et il n'y a que golf qui a pris des photos ?


Non non ... y'a mackie aussi  :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Septembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et il n'y a que golf qui a pris des photos ?



Non mais bon tu vois on va pas tout mettre non plus aussi, la charte tout ça quoi ...


----------



## golf (26 Septembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et il n'y a que golf qui a pris des photos ?


Non, il y en a eu d'autres  :mouais: 

J'ai celles de Cillian que je vais pas tarder à mettre en galeries sur mon serveur


----------



## lumai (26 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Non non ... y'a mackie aussi  :mouais:


 Aïe... zut alors !


----------



## c-66 (26 Septembre 2005)

Bonsoir à tous. J'ai eu un vrai plaisir à venir à cette bouffe parisienne et je vais en garder un excellent souvenir, j'ai fait de belles cures de rire, grâce à vous je vais vivre plus longtemps 

Le podcast sera pas prêt cette semaine je pense mais j'ai déjà numérisé tout ça et écouté des extraits, ça promet 

Bravo pour les photos en passant, je me trouve vraiment beau et sexy, en plus le noir me mincit, va bien, j'ai une semaine de fou qui repart, je me sentirais moins mal à l'aise en ingurgitant pizzas et autres cochonneries pour rester éveillé ;D


----------



## macinside (26 Septembre 2005)

cyril j'ai 300 mo de photos pour toi !!!


----------



## golf (28 Septembre 2005)

golf : La Bouffe Exceptionnelle de l'Apple Expo 2005 
Cillian : AE, AEC et Beaux Arts 2005


----------



## iTof (7 Octobre 2005)

bon ben j'arrive après la bataille, mais j'étais vraiment heureux de passer un moment avec vous 
un an après ma première bouffe, c'était 2 fois plus fort  
et merci à celles et ceux avec qui j'ai un peu échangé, les Suisses, les Grenoblois (Parisiens ou non), les vieux, les jeunes


----------



## golf (28 Octobre 2005)

L'Apple Expo de septembre 2005, les galeries :

La Bouffe Exceptionnelle de l'Apple Expo 2005 
AE, AEC et Beaux Arts 2005


Bouffe de septembre, la galerie :

Les photos du ChantAirelle


Bouffe d'août, la galerie :

Les photos du Trappiste


Bouffe de juillet, les galeries :

Adrienhb
Maousse
Ficelle : 1 2 3 4 5 
Jahrom
Freelancer : ici et là
Spyro


Bouffe de juin, les galeries :

maousse : Hop !
jahrom : aes 16 juin 2005
Freelancer : afters de mai et de juin
Lastrada : C'est là ksaspâsse, le film en imovie theater  [le film sans décorum]

Bouffe de juin, la vidéo :

La vidéo de la Bouffe de juin aux "Beaux-Arts"... - [ici en version allégée]


Bouffe de mai, les galeries :

Fab'Fab : Les photos d'hier soir...
Lastrada : Autoportraits
jahrom  : Galerie de photos....
Nektarfl : sa galerie

Bouffe de mai, la vidéo :

Nektarfl : sa ch'tite vidéo 


Bouffes de janvier à avril, les montages vidéos :

ÆSParis, bouffe d'avril 2005... - [avril en version allégée]
ÆSParis, bouffe de mars 2005... - [mars en version allégée] 
ÆSParis, bouffe de février 2005... - [février en version allégée] 
ÆSParis, bouffe de janvier 2005... - [janvier en version allégée]


----------



## golf (28 Octobre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> cyril j'ai 300 mo de photos pour toi !!!


----------

